# ACS appeal or reapplication - which is better?



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

ACS appeal over an assessment result - or - a fresh new re-application for ACS skill assessment - which is better? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Has anyone of you either went for review of your ACS assessment result - or - re-submitted a new application for again getting skill assessment done freshly by ACS? Any experience in this area please. Which option is more better if are going for the same ANZSCO code assessment from ACS? Any thoughts please. Thanks.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Anyone who have applied for review of ACS assessment result - because of work experience not considered due to insufficient documents? In this case, review of ACS assessment result is better - or - submitting again a new assessment application for the same ANZSCO code? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

It took you three posts to mention this:
*work experience not considered due to insufficient documents?*

You are the best judge because you have not let us know much.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> It took you three posts to mention this:
> *work experience not considered due to insufficient documents?*
> 
> You are the best judge because you have not let us know much.


Sorry for that.

Well I have submitted my ACS skill assessment for software engineer, which is in stage 4 currently. I uploaded my educational documents and work exp letters. In the initial upload, I uploaded the joining letter from my current company, the only thing which I missed was the responsibilities letter.

For my current job, now I have got the responsibilities letter on company letterhead. But when I emailed that document to ACS team, then they replied back saying all documents can be uploaded only in the initial stage while submitting.

So currently I am waiting for ACS assessment result.

So will ACS not ask for any clarification or any document from me regarding my current job - or - will ACS just ignore my current job from work experience points? Any ideas please. Thanks. 

If ACS will not consider my current job for work experience, then what next step should i proceed with - ACS review or resubmitting a new application, as the cost for both is not having much difference.

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## AniJoe (Oct 21, 2016)

I am Ani and I have a query with respect to ACS application. 

I had got my skills assessed as Software Engineer 261313 in August 2015.
From September 2015 I started working in Australia and I have switched multiple companies till now under the same skill that I was assessed suitable for.
Do I need to apply for ACS again to get my new experience added for claiming Australian work points, or are my payslips and contracts enough while applying for an EOI.
An advice would be really appreciated on this.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

@AniJoe,

Please use your own thread. Your case has not much common with this thread. This is basic common sense

@misecmisc,

*ACS will try to drop as many applications as they can. Though the progress bar has a place where it says "waiting for clarifications etc", I have found that they just drop the file.*

In my case they did this

================================The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 09/13 - 10/14 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Support Engineer - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: ABC India Pvt Limited
Country: INDIA
Dates: 10/14 - 12/15 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Technical Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: PQR
Country: INDIA 
=============

I found out that i had not attached experience certificate for both.
I reapplied again and got this for the last company

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.

Dates: 10/14 - 12/15 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Technical Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: PQR
Country: INDIA 

I mailed them pointing out that this time I have attached all the letters. They send me a new report with all experiences evaluated.

Having said that, I feel that if you are in even in the slightest wrong, appealing to ACS will not help. Just reapply *but first check what documents were found missing by mailing them*. ACS does not give a chance to clarify things.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

*understanding sample ACS result letter*

From the sample ACS result letter in URL: https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse.../Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf

So few questions which I have in understanding the ACS result letter:
1. ACS just mentions the duration in years and months in section 4 - so ACS does not mention the points which would be given based on it - rather we would have to infer from the points sheet that how many points we are getting from section 4 for work experience - correct?
2. The work done after skill assessment met date would be considered. So in the above URL sample ACS result, it means for that candidate, since Feb-10 is the skill assessment date, then from section 4, that candidate has 2 years and 3 months as relevant experience - so for work experience, that candidate would get 5 points - is this correct?

Can somebody please clarify the above questions? Thanks for your help.


----------



## AniJoe (Oct 21, 2016)

@trinkasharma

Thanks for your reply but you need not be rude. I am new to the forum and just happened to post in this thread. There are better ways to communicate what you said.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

AniJoe said:


> @trinkasharma
> 
> Thanks for your reply but you need not be rude. I am new to the forum and just happened to post in this thread. There are better ways to communicate what you said.


Trust me this was the fastest way. You work in computers, you should know that the *subject should reflect the body of the message.* You are new to this forum but you are not new to forums.

This and any other forums exist because of volunteers. We do help but it is hard to help if the question itself is not presented properly. It is not only me.


----------



## AniJoe (Oct 21, 2016)

"*ACS appeal or reapplication - which is better*?"
The subject of this thread gave me an impression that this was the apt thread for my question because I also wanted to ask about applying *again* for ACS.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> From the sample ACS result letter in URL: https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse.../Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf
> 
> So few questions which I have in understanding the ACS result letter:
> 1. ACS just mentions the duration in years and months in section 4 - so ACS does not mention the points which would be given based on it - rather we would have to infer from the points sheet that how many points we are getting from section 4 for work experience - correct?
> ...


We need to calculate the points per the years when we apply.

AFAIK, if I am a sys admin in ABC corp for 6 months and it is cleared by ACS today, then, I don't need to get it re evaluated when I file an EOI in Feb 2017. I can show the total as 10 months as nothing has been changed.

But If I join PQR corp then this needs to be evaluated to be entered in EOI forms.

You will get zero points for 2.25 years as per both these sites. However, *the candidate in question has worked in Australia. For Australian work exp, points are awarded at a faster rate*. Even 1 year Aus Exp gives you same points as 3 in India! There is a separate heading for Aus exp too.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-#

Australia Skilled Immigration Points Test - Australian Visa Bureau


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> From the sample ACS result letter in URL: https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse.../Understanding-the-ACS-Result-Letter-2014.pdf
> 
> So few questions which I have in understanding the ACS result letter:
> 1. ACS just mentions the duration in years and months in section 4 - so ACS does not mention the points which would be given based on it - rather we would have to infer from the points sheet that how many points we are getting from section 4 for work experience - correct?
> ...


Any information over above questions please? Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

Please check. I have edited my answer.

You must have noticed that section 4 has one job exp from Australia. That has more value than Indian exp. His one year in Aus is same as my three years.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> We need to calculate the points per the years when we apply.
> 
> AFAIK, if I am a sys admin in ABC corp for 6 months and it is cleared by ACS today, then, I don't need to get it re evaluated when I file an EOI in Feb 2017. I can show the total as 10 months as nothing has been changed.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying.

So to summarize: ACS result will not have points mentioned in it, just the relevant work experience time in years and months in section 4, which we would need to calculate to see what is the actual time period of work experience after the Skill Level Requirement met date. - Is this correct? Please confirm. Thanks again for your help in understanding ACS result.

I have done MCA and applying for software engineer - so the Skill Level Requirement met date will 2 years or more than 2 years after my first job's start date? Any ideas please. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> So to summarize: ACS result will not have points mentioned in it, just the relevant work experience time in years and months in section 4, which we would need to calculate to see what is the actual time period of work experience after the Skill Level Requirement met date. - Is this correct? Please confirm. Thanks again for your help in understanding ACS result.
> 
> I have done MCA and applying for software engineer - so the Skill Level Requirement met date will 2 years or more than 2 years after my first job's start date? Any ideas please. Thanks.


99 % of MCA people get the degree evaluated as ICT major. Your 2.25 years give you zero point but *because you are deemed skilled, you can file for EOI with zero work exp*. 

Do wait for other people responses on the same too.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> 99 % of MCA people get the degree evaluated as ICT major. Your 2.25 years give you zero point but *because you are deemed skilled, you can file for EOI with zero work exp*.
> 
> Do wait for other people responses on the same too.


Thanks for your reply. But here seems some confusion.

I have done MCA and I have worked as software engineer for 11 years currently in India. In the ACS skill assessment, which I have applied, I have uploaded the experience letters from my previous companies, which amount to total of my 10 years work experience. In my current company, in which I am working now for 1 year, I just uploaded the joining letter, but it did not had any roles responsibilities mentioned in it. So what are your guesses about my ACS skill assessment output shall be? I am 34 years old now. My IELTS test overall score is 6.

I am planning that I may apply for 190 visa for Vic or NSW with 55+5 points - Any hopes here for my case - or - is my case totally hopeless for getting 190 visa? Any thoughts please. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Thanks for your reply. But here seems some confusion.
> 
> I have done MCA and I have worked as software engineer for 11 years currently in India. In the ACS skill assessment, which I have applied, I have uploaded the experience letters from my previous companies, which amount to total of my 10 years work experience. In my current company, in which I am working now for 1 year, I just uploaded the joining letter, but it did not had any roles responsibilities mentioned in it. So what are your guesses about my ACS skill assessment output shall be? I am 34 years old now. My IELTS test overall score is 6.
> 
> I am planning that I may apply for 190 visa for Vic or NSW with 55+5 points - Any hopes here for my case - or - is my case totally hopeless for getting 190 visa? Any thoughts please. Thanks.


You will get a zero for current job as ACS insists on the job description. Please get a *statutory declaration from a colleague* for the same. Even for older job, you need your duties in ACS format. 

Overall IELTS score does not count. The lowest score in all sections is counted for Aus Immigration purposes. Try to take PTE-A/TOEFL if your ielts score does not improve. VIC nomination depends on your CV & English scores.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi,

For my previous companies, I have given roles letter in company letter head.

One question - in the points sheet it says for 8 to 10 years, 15 points - so later if I go for Vic 190 state nomination application, does the number of years experience matter for Vic? meaning if ACS assessment shows 8 years as relevant work experience, or 9 years for relevant work experince - can it majorly affect Vic's decision on whether they accept or reject the 190 application?

Vic or any state will take relevant work experience from ACS assessment result - right?

Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> For my previous companies, I have given roles letter in company letter head.
> 
> ...


Not very sure of my second answer. Please check with others.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

@trinkasharma: May be I haven't asked the second question clearly enough. Let me rephrase it. What I am asking is below:

Suppose ACS assessment output says relevant work experience as 8 years after skill met date - so logically 15 points from points table.

If ACS assessement output says relevant experience as 9 years, then also 15 points.

Then if I try to apply for Vic 190 visa, and as Vic sees both CV and English as you told above, the question is - will it make any difference in Vic's consideration if it is 8 years or 9 years relevant experience? Will 9 years make a more favourable case over 8 years to get the Vic 190 state nomination application accepted?

Any information here please, whether number of years of experience make much difference for getting 190 visa state nomination from Vic? And what about NSW - any hope for NSW 190 with 55 + 5 points?

Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

I would assume that if there are two candidates with 99% similar profile then one extra year can tilt the scales.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> Having said that, I feel that if you are in even in the slightest wrong, appealing to ACS will not help. Just reapply *but first check what documents were found missing by mailing them*. ACS does not give a chance to clarify things.


So if ACS assessment letter shows me insufficient documentation, then should I first email them asking what documents were missing? Does ACS team replies back with what documents were missing in the previous assessment application? Please suggest. Thanks.

Apart from experience letter which would have in it joining and releasing date and roles performed, is there any other document needed to get the work experience validated? Any information please. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> So if ACS assessment letter shows me insufficient documentation, then should I first email them asking what documents were missing? Does ACS team replies back with what documents were missing in the previous assessment application? Please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> Apart from experience letter which would have in it joining and releasing date and roles performed, is there any other document needed to get the work experience validated? Any information please. Thanks.


Yes you should mail and yes they do reply.

You are getting two things validated.Work exp and your degree. You will need the transcripts as well. I had only marksheets.

I am attaching all I uploaded apart from Passport etc.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> You are getting two things validated.Work exp and your degree. You will need the transcripts as well. I had only marksheets.


Now what is this transcript thing? 

Regarding my educational qualifications, in my ACS application, I uploaded my degree certificates and degree marksheets. Now what is this transcript thing, which is needed and from where to get it? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

AFAIK, it is the combined marksheet. I scanned all my sheets in a single file. Most people are able to do this and get appraised.

But some people also get Academic Transcript. I think both are OK.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-marksheet-mumbai-university-urgent-help.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...requires-academic-transcript-mark-sheets.html


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

trinkasharma said:


> AFAIK, it is the combined marksheet. I scanned all my sheets in a single file. Most people are able to do this and get appraised.
> 
> But some people also get Academic Transcript. I think both are OK.
> 
> ...


So for the 3 years of my MCA, will uploading of the 3 marksheets separately(which I have done in my current ACS application) will not be accessed by ACS team?  Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## w4s33m (Aug 23, 2015)

trinkasharma said:


> I would assume that if there are two candidates with 99% similar profile then one extra year can tilt the scales.


State Sponsorships are not weighed between candidates. When you apply, your application is assessed on its merit not against other candidates.

Additionally, your order of applying makes a difference. so if you are a 70 pointer and applied on day 1 with a 80 pointer applying on Day 3, then the 80 pointer will not affect your sponsorship.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

w4s33m said:


> State Sponsorships are not weighed between candidates. When you apply, your application is assessed on its merit not against other candidates.
> 
> Additionally, your order of applying makes a difference. so if you are a 70 pointer and applied on day 1 with a 80 pointer applying on Day 3, then the 80 pointer will not affect your sponsorship.


This thread is now off topic so you may not get many answers here.

I am not sure if I agree with w4s33m's post but I do agree partially with the second answer.

There is a quota for each job profile nationwide so there must be a statewise quota too. If that quota is finished then you will not get an invite for that year. But what happens when the quota is not finished. Does a 55 score pointer really get an invite over a 75 pointer? 

At least VIC does not issue invites immediately, they take like 2 months. They have ample time to grade all the CVs & Applications and come up with their own invite list.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> So for the 3 years of my MCA, will uploading of the 3 marksheets separately(which I have done in my current ACS application) will not be accessed by ACS team?  Please suggest. Thanks.


Any ideas over the above question please? Thanks.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

First let us see what was the cause for your rejection. I feel that MCA marksheets should be OK though I have not done MCA and my BE was not given any points. 

Create a new thread, you will get a better answer in 2-3 hours. Also mention your degree year and university in the new thread.


----------



## danish.mir.ali (Apr 4, 2016)

As per the ACS result my total experience recognized were 4.3 years(9 months short for 5 years).

As per the end of October 2016 , I will stand at a total experience of 5 years, as I am working in the same company with the same role.
*
Should I go for ACS again in order to add these missing months or the skill points system of Australian immigration will automatically increase my experience if i keep the end date of blank?


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

*ACS wrong assessment*

Hi all
ACS has not considered my last 12 months of assessment in the last 8 years and haven't included the reason as well for not including the same. I lost 5 points due to this error. Can someone help the appeal process and its timeline?


----------



## Sdara (Feb 24, 2017)

Sdara said:


> Hi all
> ACS has not considered my last 12 months of assessment in the last 8 years and haven't included the reason as well for not including the same. I lost 5 points due to this error. Can someone help the appeal process and its timeline?


Got ACS appeal filed and got successful reassessment done. If someone needs any information on ACS appeal please PM me


----------



## unlimited2access (Apr 12, 2018)

Sdara said:


> Got ACS appeal filed and got successful reassessment done. If someone needs any information on ACS appeal please PM me


Hi, My current work experience of 2 years is not matched to the job code with the reason that less than 65% of the duties mentioned match to the job code. But I am very sure that every duty I perform matches to the job code and also more than 65% matches to the job code. Please help. Can i file an appeal or review it with a statutory declaration from a senior collegue.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

unlimited2access said:


> Hi, My current work experience of 2 years is not matched to the job code with the reason that less than 65% of the duties mentioned match to the job code. But I am very sure that every duty I perform matches to the job code and also more than 65% matches to the job code. Please help. Can i file an appeal or review it with a statutory declaration from a senior collegue.


When did you get the assessment?

Cheers


----------



## unlimited2access (Apr 12, 2018)

I got my assessment result 2 months ago. I got positive assessment for ICT security specialist but my current ongoing work experience of 2 years was not matched initially with the reason as does not match to the job code. And then I filed a review with a new employment reference which was unsuccessful and this time the reason given was less than 65% of the duties match to the job code. So I am unable to decide if I should file a review again with a statutory declaration from a senior colleague in such a way that the document clearly mentions my list of duties or file an appeal. I am loosing points because of this problem.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

unlimited2access said:


> I got my assessment result 2 months ago. I got positive assessment for ICT security specialist but my current ongoing work experience of 2 years was not matched initially with the reason as does not match to the job code. And then I filed a review with a new employment reference which was unsuccessful and this time the reason given was less than 65% of the duties match to the job code. So I am unable to decide if I should file a review again with a statutory declaration from a senior colleague in such a way that the document clearly mentions my list of duties or file an appeal. I am loosing points because of this problem.


Have you checked with ACS if you can file a review again ?
You have already used the review option once

Cheers


----------



## unlimited2access (Apr 12, 2018)

Yes, I mailed them asking for more reason and why was it not matched and I told them I can explain in a better way so that they understand my duties more clearly. They replied to file a review again with additional documents or file an appeal explaining the reason

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

unlimited2access said:


> Yes, I mailed them asking for more reason and why was it not matched and I told them I can explain in a better way so that they understand my duties more clearly. They replied to file a review again with additional documents or file an appeal explaining the reason
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


So what’s the problem ?
What exactly are you looking for ?

As you want to submit additional documents, you cannot go for an appeal
You have to go for review only
But make sure you are within the 60 day limit



Please quote the message that you are replying 
It makes it easier to understand the context 

Cheers


----------



## unlimited2access (Apr 12, 2018)

NB said:


> So what’s the problem ?
> What exactly are you looking for ?
> 
> As you want to submit additional documents, you cannot go for an appeal
> ...


Yes will do it before 60 days. I was looking for some suggestions on how make them convince now with a statutory declaration

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

unlimited2access said:


> Yes will do it before 60 days. I was looking for some suggestions on how make them convince now with a statutory declaration
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


In you eagerness to get a positive assessment, don’t give an RnR which is false

You will be in serious trouble if the co decides to go for employment verification 
ACS positive assessment is very easy to get, but to pass the DHA scrutiny may be very difficult 

In all probability, they will not talk to the person issuing the SD , but maybe your manager or HR

So be very careful

Cheers


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

Dear NB - I have a similar case. Maybe, you can assist me. 

Company 1 ==> March 2006 till June 2008
Company 2 ==> July 2008 till May 2014
Company 3 ==> June 2014 till today 

ACS applied 2 years back (which is expired now)

I got a positive assessment (as Systems Analyst) in my 1st ACS and they considered my experience from Feb 2009 onwards. 

Now, since my ACS has expired, I decided to get an assessment under a different code (Software Engineer). All the revised documents from all the 3 companies were provided but ACS proposed me to apply under the same old code (Systems Analyst). Maybe because I had already got assessed as Systems Analyst. 

I did so and paid USD 200 and selected Systems Analyst. Now, ACS has issued a report where they still accepted my old experience as Systems Analyst but the experience of last 2 years has been assessed as negative (because the R&R was closely related to Software Engineer)

In order to get the last 2 years of experience again assessed as Systems Analyst, I have filed a review and this time provided them experience letter which is exactly the same as my 1st experience letter for which I got positively assessed as Systems Analyst. 

Do you think this is the right approach?


----------



## user1168934 (Jan 31, 2018)

NB said:


> In you eagerness to get a positive assessment, don’t give an RnR which is false
> 
> You will be in serious trouble if the co decides to go for employment verification
> ACS positive assessment is very easy to get, but to pass the DHA scrutiny may be very difficult
> ...


OP, the advice given above by NB is a good one.

But I think I can relate to your situation. When I was applying for ACS I went for the SD option because I felt that the company/HR will issue a letter with standard RnR for my role which may or may not be deemed good enough by ACS.

Given your situation, I think you should consider using SD but of course make sure its all genuine and verifiable ( ... and don't forget to attach other documents required when using SD like payslips etc ... read the ACS guide)

Hope this helps mate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussieDream1 said:


> Dear NB - I have a similar case. Maybe, you can assist me.
> 
> Company 1 ==> March 2006 till June 2008
> Company 2 ==> July 2008 till May 2014
> ...


I think you are on the right track

You should get the entire last 2 years experience assessed as positive 

Cheers


----------



## unlimited2access (Apr 12, 2018)

user1168934 said:


> OP, the advice given above by NB is a good one.
> 
> But I think I can relate to your situation. When I was applying for ACS I went for the SD option because I felt that the company/HR will issue a letter with standard RnR for my role which may or may not be deemed good enough by ACS.
> 
> ...


Yes, thats what i am doing now. I am trying to get the statutory declaration from my senior colleague at the current workplace. If anybody has any more suggestions and to share their own experiences, please let me know


----------

